# And yet another question...



## Ravencraft (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello, today I heard a girl playing a piece on the piano which I quite enjoyed. It was a dark piece, I suppose, low notes. I believe I have heard it before but I do not know anything of it, except it is not Beethoven's Fifth. If you could give me a brief list of some of your favourite or more popular dark pieces, I would appreciate it. Also, if anyone has any recommendations of composers that write pieces on the darker side, it would also be greatly appreciated. I apologize if i am being to vague, but any recommendations will help. Thank you.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you know what period it was from?


----------



## Ravencraft (Jun 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, no, I do not. I am quite sure it is not recent, not within the last 3 centuries.


----------

